
Germinating a seed after 32000 thousand years - ghosh
http://www.indefenseofplants.com/blog/2015/11/4/germinating-a-seed-after-32000-years
======
jungletek
Fix the title; it's thirty-two-thousand years, not thirty-two-thousand-
thousand years.

